# I'm timid and pink, please don't bite ^^;



## Kiseiki (Jan 28, 2007)

Hello everyone, my name is Kiseiki.  I'm female, 20 years old, and a very unlikely candidate for the martial arts.  I'd like to tell a brief history just so people can become more familiar with me.  Don't worry, it won't take up much time.  ^_^

I've been interested in martial arts and Japanese culture as long as I can remember.  My parents would never sign me up for classes because I am a girl.  My little brother studied Tae Kwon Do for awhile, but he didn't like it.  Even though I begged to take it, no one would allow me to.  When I turned 18 and entered college, I took a class on Karate-do offered by the school.  I was in it for one semester, and then I switched to Kenpo Karate.  Misfortune kind of likes to follow me around; I had to quit going to that school as well, which resulted in a string of payments that I had to make regardless of being able to attend classes.  It made me sad, because that tiny little dojo at the intersection of Glenstone and Sunshine streets had the most wonderful atmosphere of any dojo I have ever been to.  I really do miss it and the people that attended there. 

Right before I turned 19, I met the person that would later become my best friend.  He told me about a little dojo he attended in his home town, and he asked permission from the sensei to start teaching me things that could determine my aptitude for their martial art.  I am delighted to say that I passed every test that was ever thrown at me, and both this friend of mine and his sensei welcomed me into my favorite martial art to this very day--Iga Ryu Ninjutsu.

Shortly after I was accepted, my sensei did some research on me and I was dubbed "Kiseiki".  My friend's name is "Tousou", and we are currently considered partners.  I adore my Iga Ryu Ninjutsu.  I'm not so good with taijutsu due to lack of training, but I study the other side of it very dilligently.  I know many of you will be skeptical about me and my training.  That's alright with me.  You've all got a right to question some yahoo that just showed up out of nowhere on the internet.  All I can do is answer questions about my own training very truthfully, and hope that I am accepted as I am.  I hope that I can earn people's trust and faith in a steady manner, so that in time I may interact with you all on a less stressful level than right now.  I am...pretty nervous. ^_^;

And...I am searching for other members of the various ninjutsu schools.  If my name sounds familiar, I would very much appreciate a note or something.  My association is pretty close-knit, which is why I'm asking.  99% of you will have never seen me before, so please don't think I'm trying to act big! ^^;  I look forward to interacting with you all here!


----------



## Kacey (Jan 28, 2007)

Welcome, and happy posting!  :wavey:

There's lots of people who're at the same level of experience or less than you - so you're in good company!  Poke around, ask questions, say what you think - you've found the best MA board on the web!


----------



## Tames D (Jan 28, 2007)

Welcome.


----------



## bluemtn (Jan 28, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting!


----------



## SFC JeffJ (Jan 28, 2007)

Welcome to MT and enjoy!

Jeff


----------



## 14 Kempo (Jan 28, 2007)

Welcome to MT! ... happy posting.


----------



## kenpotroop (Jan 28, 2007)

Welcome and enjoy yourself


----------



## Kiseiki (Jan 28, 2007)

=D oh, thank you so much!  I feel so happy already...  This place has lots of great topics for me to visit.  I never thought I'd find a board where people would actually speak of these martial arts subjects that are kind of...taboo, I guess.  Here where I live, if you speak the words "martial arts", people start to think you're some kind of demon or heathen.  It's frustrating, really.


----------



## Andrew Green (Jan 28, 2007)

I don't know where you are, but where I am there is nothing wrong with girls in martial arts, at certain times I think I've had more girls in a class then guys (not now though...)

Anyways, welcome, and just out of curiosity, what does Kiseiki mean, and how do your names get chosen?  Is there a purpose / history behind the naming?


----------



## Kiseiki (Jan 28, 2007)

^.^ "Kiseiki" means "miracle"!  (Technically, it's spelled "kiseki" these days, but...I guess it used to be "kiseiki" way back in the day...?)  My name was given to me by a very special member of our order.  We all respect him very, very much.  I have been said to be...following in his footsteps.  Also, it held true since I proved to be quite good at surprising people with my progress.  It sounds a bit too good for me, but I do love how it sounds...  It's cute!  

And Tousou was given his name because he gets into a lot of fights.  He doesn't pick them...people just like to get in his face.  He's a very sweet person, and he sticks up for his friends when they're in trouble.  By the way, "Tousou" means "strife".

I am in Missouri, in a place where the average graduating high school class size is 42 people.  Thank you for your interest! =D


----------



## ArmorOfGod (Jan 28, 2007)

Now that was a good introduction!
Welcome to the group.  We are very happy to have you here.

AoG


----------



## Brian R. VanCise (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome to MartialTalk!


----------



## Bigshadow (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk! Nice introduction.


----------



## terryl965 (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome and happy posting


----------



## MJS (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome! Enjoy your stay with us! 

Mike


----------



## kidswarrior (Jan 29, 2007)

Glad you found your way here. This was the board I've been seraching for, too. Love it. Everyone very welcoming. 
Good stuff in your introduction. Kudos for sticking with MA even through the setbacks. That's what will see you through.

Oh, and I was in Missouri once. Different from the coasts.


----------



## The Kidd (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome and have fun!


----------



## Drac (Jan 29, 2007)

Greetings and Welcome to MT...


----------



## Xue Sheng (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome to MT :asian:


----------



## Ping898 (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome to MT  :wavey:

we don't bite.....unless you attack or ask us too


----------



## IcemanSK (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome to MT. Don't worry, few of us actually bite.


----------



## Jade Tigress (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome to Martial Talk ~ Enjoy!


----------



## Drac (Jan 29, 2007)

IcemanSK said:


> Welcome to MT. Don't worry, few of us actually bite.


 
Iceman is correct....


----------



## KempoGuy06 (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome to MT!

I was only a week into my MA training when I joined the board. I have learned more here then I could have on my own and have met some very knowledgable and nice people. You will love it here.

B


----------



## Carol (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome, Kiseiki!  We're glad to have you on board with us!


----------



## Whitebelt (Jan 29, 2007)

Well done on fisnding this forum. You have found the right place for people that won't bite and will support. Good luck Kiseiki.


----------



## zDom (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome to MT, Kiseiki!



Kiseiki said:


> I am in Missouri, in a place where the average graduating high school class size is 42 people.  Thank you for your interest! =D



Whereabouts? I'm in Swampeast...er I mean Southeast Missouri.


----------



## theletch1 (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome to the board!


----------



## matt.m (Jan 29, 2007)

welcome


----------



## Kiseiki (Jan 29, 2007)

zDom said:


> Whereabouts? I'm in Swampeast...er I mean Southeast Missouri.



That's exactly where I am!  =D  I'm a little hesitant to reveal the name of the town on these boards, but...I can at least ask if you're anywhere near Cape Girardeau, Sikeston, Poplar Bluff or Kennett.  I'm somewhere in between there.

And I'm so amazed by the sheer number of nice, polite people...  I've been going to forums for several years now, but I've never seen a place as friendly as this.  I guess that's why I love the martial artist crowd...  =^^=  thank you!


----------



## bydand (Jan 29, 2007)

Kiseiki said:


> Cape Girardeau, Sikeston, Poplar Bluff or Kennett.



Hey, I've been through this area.  Used to spend nights in Sikeston when traveling between Texas and Michigan years ago.



> And I'm so amazed by the sheer number of nice, polite people...  I've been going to forums for several years now, but I've never seen a place as friendly as this.  I guess that's why I love the martial artist crowd...  =^^=  thank you!



It's not all attributable to just the MA crowd, visit some other MA forums and you will quickly see why Martial Talk stands out among them.  The attitude and friendliness is because the rude people don't last long here.  The Administration is *fantastic *and fair, which is a hard combination to beat.  I am still amazed by this place!


----------



## Kiseiki (Jan 29, 2007)

Oh!  Thank you for correcting me.  I haven't been to many MA forums, so sorry about that. ^^; It makes me even happier to be here!  =D I am SO relieve to hear that the admin team is so good!!  And it's good to know that someone recognizes the area that I'm from.  It makes sense that you'd know about Sikeston because I-55 goes right by it.  I assume you took that road for some distance in your (very long ^^; ) travels?  I travel I-55 to go to Mississippi sometimes to see Tousou!  It's 7 hours for me, since I need to stop a lot and there's no guarantee that Memphis traffic will be manageable.  I'm hoping to go again soon, regardless...


----------



## matt.m (Jan 29, 2007)

Yeah, Southeast Missouri....Great place to live.  The birth place of Moo Sul Kwan.  I love the area.  Will move back there sometime.


----------



## Raiderbeast (Jan 29, 2007)

Welcome to the site..


----------



## jim777 (Jan 30, 2007)

Welcome Kiseiki!

jim​


----------



## bluemtn (Jan 30, 2007)

Kiseiki said:


> Oh! Thank you for correcting me. I haven't been to many MA forums, so sorry about that. ^^; It makes me even happier to be here! =D I am SO relieve to hear that the admin team is so good!! And it's good to know that someone recognizes the area that I'm from. It makes sense that you'd know about Sikeston because I-55 goes right by it. I assume you took that road for some distance in your (very long ^^; ) travels? I travel I-55 to go to Mississippi sometimes to see Tousou! It's 7 hours for me, since I need to stop a lot and there's no guarantee that Memphis traffic will be manageable. I'm hoping to go again soon, regardless...


 

I used to live in a suburb of Memphis, and traveled to Kansas City (in both states).  I might've been near there when I was in my early teens...  Of course I couldn't drive and didn't pay much attention to city names...


----------



## zDom (Jan 30, 2007)

Kiseiki said:


> That's exactly where I am!  =D  I'm a little hesitant to reveal the name of the town on these boards, but...I can at least ask if you're anywhere near Cape Girardeau, Sikeston, Poplar Bluff or Kennett.  I'm somewhere in between there.





Turns out, I train in Cape Girardeau (you ought to come watch a class sometime!  Tuesdays and Thursdays and some Sundays) and live/work in Sikeston.

I don't go to Poplar Buff or Kennett much, but have been through both places on the way to other places 

Welcome again to MT, fellow Southeast Missourian


----------



## kidswarrior (Jan 31, 2007)

Thought I already said this, but don't see it so, Welcome! This is a great board.


----------



## Drac (Feb 1, 2007)

Kiseiki said:


> Oh! Thank you for correcting me. I haven't been to many MA forums, so sorry about that. ^^; It makes me even happier to be here! =D I am SO relieve to hear that the admin team is so good..


 
The more you hang out here the more you'll realize that this is the BEST place to be...


----------



## bluemtn (Feb 1, 2007)

Drac said:


> The more you hang out here the more you'll realize that this is the BEST place to be...


 

I agree with that!  I've been on one other site, but this is by far the friendliest and most helpful.


----------



## Kyder (Feb 2, 2007)

Back after a long series of computer problems, I have popped in to say hello!  welcome to MT, truly a pleasure to meet you!


----------



## Jonathan Randall (Feb 7, 2007)

*Welcome to Martial Talk!*


----------

